# Overflow, vertikalen Scrollbar entfernen



## black-dog (3. November 2004)

Weiss jemand, wie ich in der CSS-Overflow-Eigenschaft den vertikalen Scrollbar entferne? Die Browserkompatibilität sollte darunter nach Möglichkeit nicht leiden!

Wie siehts mit dem Horizontalen Scrollbar aus?

Vielen Dank schon mal.

MfG
Black-Dog


----------



## redlama (3. November 2004)

Wenn Du overflow: auto; machst, dann setzt er nur dort einen Scrollbalken, wo er gebraucht wird.

redlama


----------



## Promille-Pille (4. November 2004)

Hallo,
genau das wollte ich auch fragen =) Bei mir gehts nämlich darum das die Seiten unterschiedlich lang sind, und bei manchen ein Scrollbalken erscheint und bei anderen nicht. Da die Seite vertikal zentriert ist springt sie immer ein stück nach Links sobald der scrollbalken erscheint. Das würde ich gerne verhindern indem der Horrizontale Scrollbalken immer dargestellt wird.

Mit overflow:scroll geht das zwar, aber dann ist unten auch noch der vertikale Balken, den möchte ich natürlich nicht haben. 

Einer ne idee?

Mfg
Bernd Kammlott


----------



## black-dog (5. November 2004)

tja, aber overflow = auto ist nicht wirklich befriedigend! Ich möchte nämlich, dass 100% nur der eine Scrollbalken angezeigt wird! Weil meine Seite sonst von jedem Browser willkürlich dargestellt wird!


----------



## xxenon (5. November 2004)

Tja, das hab ich mich auch mal gefragt =)


http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=160744


----------

